# Filling the water heater on a Rapido



## Bob_ed

I am in the process of setting up our Rapido 741F for our first overnight stay - off to the NEC on Tuesday.

My question is related to the heater dump valve which the manual says will open at 4 degrees centigrade. 

Can I fire up the space heater with no water in the boiler so that I can get the van temperature up to above 4 degrees so that I can fill the boiler?

The manual says to fill the boiler with water first - but if it's cold then that is just going to dump straight away.

The boiler/heater is the Trumatic C6002.

Any help would be very much appreciated - thank you.


----------



## mickyc

You can run my 6002 "dry" as a space heater with the blown air heater running.


If you are not sure stick a peg on the valve to stop it dumping, but don't let it freeze for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ian-rapido

We often use the heat only mode on the combi boiler when the van is in the drive, I drain it down after every trip, then when it comes to filling it the red valve wont stay closed so I turn the heating on for a couple of hours first to warm up the van and then the valve closes.

It opens at 4 degrees but wont close again until the temp is 8+

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Codfinger

*Rapido heating*



mickyc said:


> You can run my 6002 "dry" as a space heater with the blown air heater running.
> 
> If you are not sure stick a peg on the valve to stop it dumping, but don't let it freeze for obvious reasons.


Ditto, you will find it takes some time to fill the hot water system , I open the taps to allow air to purge while filling I also do this while filling the cold water tank as the boiler hold a fair amount of water.
Chris


----------



## Jezport

You can use the boiler on blown air without water, but only select the option without water heating on the dial


----------



## Bob_ed

Thanks all for the prompt replies! I did think it would be alright but it's better to make sure and ask.

Good idea about the peg too.


----------



## ned

*rapido boiler*

Hi,
I have a rapido9097df and I would strongly advise that the boiler is filled with water. This what I do: put a STRONG clothes peg onto the dump valve keeping it in the closed position. Open all the taps and turn them onto hot setting and fill up your fresh water tank. allow the air to be purged from the boiler and you get a clear flow of water, then switch the taps to cold and repeat the process. Turn on the heating and the hot water for the boiler. Keep the heating on overnight on the 4 setting this will maintain the temperature overnight or if you have access to 240v put in an oilfilled radiator to maintain the temp. DO not take off the clothes peg on the dump valve unless you are decomissioning for a period of time. We have just come back from 3 weeks skiing with temps down to -15degs and we don't take off the peg at all. Hope this helps. we are going to the show and staying wed and thurs night. Might see you there.

Cheers ........... Ned


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Bob,
Just to add that the dump valve always stays closed when the heater is turned on, regardless of outside temp, as the heating will always keep the temp up enough to prevent the water freezing. It is OK to use the heating with no water in the system. 
If the temperature is below 4 degrees and you want to fill the water tank, then just turn on the heating to the heat only setting with the stat turned down, then shut the dump valve.
I would be reluctant to use a peg to hold the valve closed, this can damage the sensitive electronics inside and stop it working when you want it to. A new boiler is very expensive.
Colin


----------



## Bob_ed

Thanks Ned and Colin for the advice. As with much advice there are two schools of thought - to peg or not to peg??

I can see both points of view and I would rather leave the heating on and not peg. But what about when travelling? On a longish cold journey I'm not sure about the temp under the bed - will the cab and Rapido's supplementary heating be enough to stop the valve dumping if we don't peg? 

I'll find out tomorrow! For now the van is on the drive with a fan heater inside on low.


----------



## Ian-rapido

We dont peg the valve and after a 4 hour journey the dump valve was closed and there was snow on the side of the motorway for most of the journey. Its surprising how long the boiler holds its heat for.

What I did before setting off was to run the heating on gas and electric on heat and hot water (boiler was full), with the thermostat on 9, this warmed the van up nicely and the boiler was hot.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Bob_ed

Thanks Ian,
I've had the gas heating on all afternoon - sweating a bit in there.

So with a trip to Birmingham with a nice warm van I should be OK.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Bob,

Yes the heating is very effective!! 

When we first bought the van we thought there was a problem when we heard the fan speeding up, we didnt think it was going to stop!!

Just make sure the pump is off for your journey, if the valve does open you will then only loose the water heater contents, if the pump is on and the valve opens it will pump the whole water tank contents out through the water heater drain.

Ian.


----------



## Bob_ed

Ian,

Good point about the pump - thanks again.


----------



## Bob_ed

Well, our trip went off without a hitch - lovely warm 'van, no valves dumping water - excellent!

We stayed in Moreton in Marsh CC site on Monday night and the NEC CC temporary site on Tuesday night - snow about everywhere.

Lugged 120 litres of water across country and I think we only used a quarter of it. Brought the rest home and dropped it on the garden! That will improve with experience I hope.

Thanks again to one and all for the advice - forums and the good people on them are wonderful inventions - and I thought the old Bulletin Boards in the days of the BBC micro were something special.

By the way the CC organisation of their temporary site was superb. Evening bar, food and entertainment were excellent, but it was disappointing for the entertainers that not many people ventured out to the marquee - I counted only about 60 people there by ten p.m. I don't know if it was because it was snowing and a bit nippy - I thought vanners were a hardier lot than that!

Oh, the show was OK too.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Glad to hear you had a good trip Bob and pleased that the water heater didnt dump :lol: :lol: 

I wish we only used quarter of the tank in 2 nights! There is myself and my wife and our son, the tank just about lasts for 2 nights and then its empty, we do use the van for showers and dish washing though. In fact we use the water the same as we do at home.

When we bought the van I was concerned whether having the tank full would make a difference to drivng performance but we have travelled with a full water tank and a full waste tank and I have never noticed a difference. 

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Bob_ed

Hello Ian,
We haven't actually use the shower yet - I'm quite a big lump and it looks awfully small to me! I'll try it next time.

The site showers at Moreton were fine yesterday and we didn't bother this morning as we had to be off by 10:00, so we came home smelly!  

Only noticed a drop in performance on long motorway hills (up to Almonsbury interchange for one) but the 2.3 is not the most powerful anyway.


----------



## Coulstock

Interested in reading Bob' first outing- my comments as a 741F owner

a. I've had my clothes peg fitted since we got the van in Aug 2008. My bolier always has water in it. If it gets really cold then we leave the 240v heating on overnight either in our drive or while we're sleeping on site.
b. We always have an oil filled (500w) 24/7 if the weather drops to near that +4 figure (My vans on EHU in the drive)
c. I always 'pop' on the 240v immersion in the morning as I'm prepping for any journey - the boiler hot water stays warm for quite a long time for use en -route
d. The Rapido en-route heating is great - back end of the van usually at +27 (!!) after a 2 hour run (first stop Reading services) 
e. I always travel to sites with 100% water - the mpg difference isn't noticeable travelling with a full tank
f. We always 'totally' use the van facilities and provided we have hook up , fresh water and waste disposal then we're happy - no need for camp showers.

Interesting thread nonetheless

Harry


----------



## steco1958

Bob_ed said:


> Good idea about the peg too.


Maybe not, if you have a cold snap as we have recently experienced, the dump is there for a reason.

Steve


----------



## Bob_ed

Mmm - I'm still not sure about the peg! I haven't used it yet. We too have a hookup in the garden where we park the 'van but I'm loathe to leave any electric heating on for long periods - that's not being tight, just a bit over cautious I suppose.

We've just come back from a few days in Longleat. The day we set off the temperature was good and the dump valve stayed closed without the peg. Then as Harry mentioned the travelling heater got things really warm and as soon as we arrived the immersion and sometimes gas heating kept the temperature well up.


----------



## Coulstock

Bob_ed said:


> Mmm - I'm still not sure about the peg! I haven't used it yet. We too have a hookup in the garden where we park the 'van but I'm loathe to leave any electric heating on for long periods - that's not being tight, just a bit over cautious I suppose.
> 
> We've just come back from a few days in Longleat. The day we set off the temperature was good and the dump valve stayed closed without the peg. Then as Harry mentioned the travelling heater got things really warm and as soon as we arrived the immersion and sometimes gas heating kept the temperature well up.


Hi Bob

Glad it all went well - I urge you to get an oil filled radiator ( I've got a 750W from Wilcos) if your going to 'winter' rally -we use it as follows:

a. 24/7 in the drive if its getting cold ie less than +4

b. We put it on as soon as we arrive on site - keeps the van warm and doesn't use your gas

c. We leave it on when we're out for the day - that way the van is nice and warm when we get back

d. We leave it on at night on site if its going to be cold (Southsea at New Year -2, Chichester Rally Feb +1 )

It will fit neatly in that space between the Truma and the bed frame .

Regards

Harry


----------



## Jezport

We just leave our heating on the electric mode while at home with the thermostat set to minimum, that way it will only come on if the temperature is really low, and the dump valve will not release.

Before travelling we heat the water up fully and even after a long trip the water is very hot.


----------



## Bob_ed

Coulstock said:


> It will fit neatly in that space between the Truma and the bed frame .
> 
> Regards
> 
> Harry


Hello Harry,

I might be having a senior moment here but do you mean _under _the bed or in the living quarters??

If it's in the living quarters does it heat up the area around the dump valve enough to keep the temp up?


----------



## Coulstock

Bob_ed said:


> Hello Harry,
> I might be having a senior moment here but do you mean _under _the bed or in the living quarters??
> 
> If it's in the living quarters does it heat up the area around the dump valve enough to keep the temp up?


Hi Bob

Sorry - my English - or lack of it - I meant that for travelling it will fit nicely under the bed in the space between the Truma and the bed frame

Regards

Harry


----------



## Bob_ed

Thanks Harry - got it now!


----------

